# Whats your Sex Life?



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

The wife and I are quite vanilla. lackluster HJ, BJ. She doesnt want any return on that. Sex is always doggy or missionary. We are an exciting bunch.

However back in the day we used to do crazy stuff. Exhebitionism(sp?), public places... on her brothers bed, role playing, dressing up (I love it when she dresses up for me), hand cuffs, anal, p-spot oriented, whilst watching porn and some casual stuff as well.

Hows your sex life?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Our sex life is great! Maybe it's not crazy or wacky or in front of others, but for us, it's frequent (4-6 times a week at least) and passionate. We're big on making sure the other is feeling pleasure so it's always good


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Our sex life is great! Maybe it's not crazy or wacky or in front of others, but for us, it's frequent (4-6 times a week at least) and passionate. We're big on making sure the other is feeling pleasure so it's always good


You've never really had sex until someone else tells you your doing it right. Im a bit jealous of the 4-6x though, as Im sitting at around 3-4x per month.

I guess Im just hoping for ideas to spice it up a bit, back to the gong show it was back in the day, or maybe a little more conservative.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Ours is very exciting.
Usually 5-7 times per week, multiple positions(we'll try anything and keep at it if it's working), toys, inside outside, SUV, dress up, role playing(a little, it's new to us), I'm working on semi public, a little exhibitionism(and she's enjoying it, but being very careful).
So far, everything but anal has been a "let's try it".
I couldn't be happier or more satisfied.


----------



## MissLayla1986 (Aug 27, 2010)

On her brother's bed? Dude, that's not cool.

My husband and I are averaging around 7-10 times a week these days (at least once a day, sometimes twice). Doggy is our favorite position, but we mix it up a lot. We installed a full-length mirror in our bedroom; that's super hot. We're not into exhibitionism, but the craziest thing we've ever done is had sex in a private study room in his university library during finals week (he's a full-time grad student). I had stopped by the library to bring him a lunch, and one thing led to another. 

But I'm basically horny all the time nowadays, so that probably has something to do with our frequency. I even badger my husband into coming home during lunch sometimes so I can get a fix.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

Sex.. what is that?


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

MissLayla1986 said:


> On her brother's bed? Dude, that's not cool.



Totally cool. Who do you think was holding the camera? j/k


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

SockPuppet said:


> Totally cool. Who do you think was holding the camera? j/k


Why would you do that in front of her brother? That is not cool it is something else altogether. I think the sexual relationship should be about intimacy at lest some of the time. Having just sex would make be burn out in no time. It is too empty and makes it easy to cross boundaries that indicate a lack of love. 

Honestly, having a brother film a sexual encounter between his sister and her husband is that really erotic to you, how. Why her brother of all people? . That crosses so many lines that it is hard to understand why you dont feel shame instead of pride. To me it is disrespectful to the relationship between the brother and your wife and to your wife. 

Your wife may eventually lose respect for you as a man because your decisions regarding sex are not protective of her or of others. You are not presenting yourself as a leader and in full control of yourself. That's important to women. I don't know if you are talking her into these things and she is doing it to please you but you may be headed for trouble. Read some of the post from women who shut down because they regret doing questionable things to please their husband. It is heart breaking. I think you should pay more attension to protecting your wife and maybe a little less on your pleasure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

SockPuppet said:


> Totally cool. Who do you think was holding the camera? j/k


I chuckled with this comment.

How's my sex life? ....improving and sexy! We're fun, passionate, a little bit kinky, and slightly unpredictable as we're both making effort to switch things up. After everything we've experienced lately, it almost feels as though we're exploring each other all over again in the best possible way. One thing that never changed was his ability to look at me naked in the way he did that very first time. This is something I have always loved with him.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm in a fairly new relationship, so our sex life is pretty much "now please". Every day is good, but we probably average 5 times a week. We've also done a week with only teasing, when she had strep throat... Not even kissing on the mouth. The sexual tension and anticipation was pretty electric for both of us!

Toys, pictures (and video), mirrors, "p-spot" (as you called it), oral, anal, role playing... In her SUV a couple of times (our first two dates involved pretty intense makeot sessions in her back seat), a little exhibitionism. We've got some fantasies going to include another couple, and I suspect they'll become reality sooner rather than later. To what degree is yet to be determined.

We're both in our early/mid 40's.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

simply amazing. not frequent maybe 2x a week, 3 if really lucky. Im 41 and he is 42, four kids (3 still home), I work two jobs and he runs after the kids activities during the week. married almost 18 years and it just gets better and better ever year in terms of over all quality.

we watch porn other, lots of oral both ways, different positions, dirty talk, lights on, lights off, toys.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

SockPuppet said:


> The wife and I are quite vanilla. lackluster HJ, BJ. She doesnt want any return on that. Sex is always doggy or missionary. We are an exciting bunch.
> 
> However back in the day we used to do crazy stuff. Exhebitionism(sp?), public places... on her brothers bed, role playing, dressing up (I love it when she dresses up for me), hand cuffs, anal, p-spot oriented, whilst watching porn and some casual stuff as well.
> 
> Hows your sex life?


Me & mine are the complete opposite of your situation .... was boring & vanilla for the beginnings and most of our marraige (somehow we were both satisfied with that vanillaism at the time- didn't seem to know any better). 

He was never bored, infact he could live with vanilla till we hit dirt. He is almost TOO easy to please,I have even complained about that, if you can imagine. He is & always was the caring emotionally involved Sensual lover, I think I was too but have come more to the Erotic side in recent years, I am the one who introduced all this other stuff... 

He just wanted more - NOW in our 40's we are more kinky, but not near what YOU were in your youth! We are 5 to 6 times a weekers, I dress up sometimes, we recently got mirrors in our bedroom- something about seeing yourself -got a taste of that on a romantic vacation when they had them on the ceiling. We've done videos, he wants to get handcuffs off ebay, I am still waiting, we watch porn on occasion-always together. 

Never any public places-oh my no! But we have our very private country yard- when the kids are all away, sometimes play sex games like "Discover your Lover", bought some sex furniture (the Liberator) -only used a few times, considered getting a sex swing (not sure how to explain that to the kids if they saw it), we take bubble baths together with candles, do erotic message. 

We used to be totally quiet during sex, now we flirt with each other, we're only getting older so we want to do some things we have never done before, and always oral oral oral. 

In a way, it is nice my husband is so easy to please, sometimes that bothers me but then again, he is up for anything I suggest too, so I couldn't ask for more. 

We are mushy, we are passionate, sometimes we fight, we have even cried together the feelings were so intense in the moment. Then we laugh like mad, nothing better in life. Many emotions, much Joy. 

I want THIS to last forever.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

SockPuppet said:


> The wife and I are quite vanilla. lackluster HJ, BJ. She doesnt want any return on that. Sex is always doggy or missionary. We are an exciting bunch.


So, do YOU ever try to spice it up?

There was a point in my marriage where I decided I really liked just missionary and that's what I wanted to do. My H got a bit tired of it, so he decided if I wanted missionary, he would give it to me, but he would give it to me HIS way. He introduced all sorts of "things" into that dull old missionary style - feathers, velvet, ice cubes, chocolate sauce, would physically move me to be diagonal, upside down on the bed, would physically move me to the floor, etc. I don't know - I really responded to his need and his strength - WOW! - and his inventiveness and his persistence. 

You know that saying "when you're given a bunch of lemons, make lemonade" - well, YOU start LEADING your wife and start figuring out ways that you can make lemonade out of what you've been given. You may be surprised - lemonade is both tart and sweet and surprisingly refreshing.

Best of luck.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Enchantment said:


> You know that saying "when you're given a bunch of lemons, make lemonade" - well, YOU start LEADING your wife and start figuring out ways that you can make lemonade out of what you've been given. You may be surprised - lemonade is both tart and sweet and surprisingly refreshing.
> 
> Best of luck.


:iagree:


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Irregular.

The weird thing is, I am starting to become okay with that. I don't have a gf at this time and am not really interested in pursueing one.

I was never this blah-zay about sex but for some reason, all the costs associated with it (a relationship) doesn't seem to be worth the exchange.

Go figure.


----------



## Unsure in Seattle (Sep 6, 2011)

Sometimes it's good (2-3 times a week)- sometimes it's nonexistant (couple times a month or *gulp* less). Positions and such aren't usually a problem. Neither one of us seem to be particularly adventurous or kinky... but neither one of us would deny the other a (reasonable) request.


----------



## OKCFunCouple (Sep 5, 2011)

LOL. WOW to go into detail of what our sex life is like hmmmmm. Not enough time haha.

We own our own business, we like to have sex while clients are in the gym (of course we are in our "sex room") We have a room in our training studio that we have a bed, sex swing and toys and we some times go in there between our clients and knock one out. HJ, BJ, 69 or sex agsinst the wall, floor and sometimes we even use the bed. We just try to keep quiet while people are about. We use it sometimes after hours and invite a girlfriend over to enjoy our pleasure room.

Nothing vanilla about us.. straight sex BORING!!! 22 years and still knocking it out every day and loving it.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i truly hate alot of you

1 maybe 2 times a month, not boring and heavily focused on making sure she gets hers cause i will get mine.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

okeydokie said:


> i truly hate alot of you



"Everybody lies"

- Dr. Greg House


----------



## Thewife (Sep 3, 2007)

Married for 13 years, sex once a week usually Sat night as we are both working full time and have to care for the kids. If we are not tired and have time we will do 2 to 3 times a week. We go on short vacations (usually 1 night away from home) to spice up sex life and have couple time. We never fail to please each other in the way we each want, we eve do a little planning on it before we go on vacation.


----------



## OKCFunCouple (Sep 5, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> "Everybody lies"
> 
> - Dr. Greg House


LOL.. Try again DOC!! Come stop by our place any time my friend and count for us.

Don't be a jerk. Just because you aren't getting enough does not mean others are liars.


----------



## Roooth (May 13, 2011)

Catherine602 said:


> Why would you do that in front of her brother? That is not cool it is something else altogether. I think the sexual relationship should be about intimacy at lest some of the time. Having just sex would make be burn out in no time. It is too empty and makes it easy to cross boundaries that indicate a lack of love.
> 
> Honestly, having a brother film a sexual encounter between his sister and her husband is that really erotic to you, how. Why her brother of all people? . That crosses so many lines that it is hard to understand why you dont feel shame instead of pride. To me it is disrespectful to the relationship between the brother and your wife and to your wife.
> 
> ...


LOL oh my... for future reference, j/k = Just Kidding. (It's on the original post.)


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Catherine602 said:


> Why would you do that in front of her brother? That is not cool it is something else altogether. I think the sexual relationship should be about intimacy at lest some of the time. Having just sex would make be burn out in no time. It is too empty and makes it easy to cross boundaries that indicate a lack of love.
> 
> Honestly, having a brother film a sexual encounter between his sister and her husband is that really erotic to you, how. Why her brother of all people? . That crosses so many lines that it is hard to understand why you dont feel shame instead of pride. To me it is disrespectful to the relationship between the brother and your wife and to your wife.
> 
> ...


:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:

Though he was just kidding about the camera.


----------



## Enamored (Dec 25, 2009)

8-10 times a year. If really adventurus then we can do on my side of bed. We stand up too for a minute or so sometimes, but that is v special treat for me.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

Enchantment said:


> So, do YOU ever try to spice it up?
> 
> There was a point in my marriage where I decided I really liked just missionary and that's what I wanted to do. My H got a bit tired of it, so he decided if I wanted missionary, he would give it to me, but he would give it to me HIS way. He introduced all sorts of "things" into that dull old missionary style - feathers, velvet, ice cubes, chocolate sauce, would physically move me to be diagonal, upside down on the bed, would physically move me to the floor, etc. I don't know - I really responded to his need and his strength - WOW! - and his inventiveness and his persistence.
> 
> ...


Enchanment, replies like yours are why I asked. As a man post-porno addiciton, its challenging for me to be creative. I second guess my creativity as some sort of past perversion, something I saw on a video. I dont want that with my wife.

I want erotiscism, foreplay. Sexy sex, I guess.

I didnt think that perhaps my wife is very happy with vanilla. With all this great insight Im sure Ill be able to uncover the little **** I married. 



okeydokie said:


> i truly hate alot of you
> 
> 1 maybe 2 times a month, not boring and heavily focused on making sure she gets hers cause i will get mine.


I read on Married Man Sex Life that her orgasm is her responsiblity. Too many women like to lay there like a plastic blow-up doll and expect the man to get her off. Im not sure of your predicament, but she needs to pull her weight too.

Based on the information currently provided within the thread, Id think a little spice might help you turn that around.



Thanks for the help!


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

Entropy3000 said:


> :iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:
> 
> Though he was just kidding about the camera.


No camera, hes an artist... Just had his sketch board out.:smthumbup:


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

SockPuppet said:


> Enchanment, replies like yours are why I asked. As a man post-porno addiciton, its challenging for me to be creative. I second guess my creativity as some sort of past perversion, something I saw on a video. I dont want that with my wife.
> 
> I want erotiscism, foreplay. Sexy sex, I guess.
> 
> ...


Maybe if there was some more heat turned up OUTSIDE the bedroom in different ways, it could generate some more spice inside the bedroom as well [works well for my H and I]. Here's an article that had some ideas that I liked: 10 Sex tips to make long-term sex more exciting

Here's another one on how to spice up missionary position: Spicing Up The Missionary Position

And, if you can get out of the missionary rut, start working on some other positions - maybe never do the same position more than 2 - 3 times and then try something else from this site: Your Guide for Sex Tips | SexInfo101.com

Or go check out some books on Tantric Sex or even get the Kama Sutra: Amazon.com: tantric sex

Here's to some happy spice!


----------



## Elliott (Sep 13, 2011)

Sex,... what's that? You mean the thing that my wife doesn't want to do anymore because of all the "stresses" of life and her rapid loss of sexual desire.

I think I had this aforementioned "sex" back in the early years of my marraige. I can't remember it well,...but I think we both loved it very much. 

hold on, let me go google this "sex" thing you're talking about.


----------



## roymcavoy (Apr 15, 2011)

In all honesty...about twice a month. Wife will look up from her book, in bed, and say..."Alright...let's make it quick."

I used to waste a lot of time moaning about it, but I've learned to be content with the situation. She is a great wife, a wonderful mother, fun partner. I really don't have much to complain about. Even recently, we've discovered a new thing that "ruffles her feathers"...so, that's been exciting. I'm a high-energy guy with lots of other things to consume my time and interest...I've learned to let it go.


----------



## Elliott (Sep 13, 2011)

roymcavoy said:


> ....'m a high-energy guy with lots of other things to consume my time and interest...I've learned to let it go.


That's a positive way of thinking. I haven't come to that conclusion yet. If I don't tear down the wife 5 times a week then some 3rd world country goes through a coupe de eta. I love sex and I feel that a piece of me has died. Five years of sex 2 or 3 times a month is more than I can bear.

I try to keep it out of my mind, but at times it makes me cold towards my wife. She knows why and then she'll throw me a bone. Then we're back to square one, doing the same old dance. 

I feel for those that don't have a sex life. I use to have a sex life so good that I couldn't use words to describe it. All I could do was shake my head in disbelief. Now all I do is shake my head in disbelief.


----------



## WayTooAverage (Jul 29, 2011)

On the average once a month if I'm lucky. :scratchhead:


----------



## ren (Aug 1, 2011)

Frequency varies quite a bit. Earlier in our relationship we had sex all the time, sometimes several times per day, and occasionally for long periods of time (4+ hours). All that declined of course. The frequency became less predictable, some months it would average less than once a week, others it would be 3 or 4 times per week. I think in the past year we've had sex more than once on the same day 3 times. The length is rarely more than 30 minutes, I don't think it's lasted longer than 1 hour more than once or twice in at least a year. 
Quality used to be incredible. Anal, oral, toys, doing it in cars, trying new things, etc. She was very enthusiastic. It is still incredible on occasion, but those times are rare. Most the time now it's completely boring and predictable, she doesn't want to put in any effort except to hold a vibrator against her clit while I do all the work, she refuses to try anything different. 
Things have been improving a little in recent months, I finally recognized that this is a serious problem and have been working on figuring it out. This month we've had sex about 7 times, two of those times on the same day even, and one of those times was 100% not boring. We're nowhere near where we used to be or where I need to be, but it's getting better and she seems to be finally starting to accept that there is a problem.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Clinton was President. It may have been the first Bush.


----------



## PaperFalcon (Sep 16, 2011)

We do all sorts of positions and have some kinky things that go on too. No whips and chains, but we have our quirks  Sex is a lot of fun. Usually people who act like they aren't interested in it don't get it often, never had it or never had GOOD sex. Sex is awesome!!!! I think the whole lack of sex in most people's cases is the fact that both partners are selfish and don't want to give more than receive. Relationships are about pleasing the other person, not you! You live independently outside of the home, but inside you are there to please!!!


----------



## ARF (Jan 26, 2011)

Elliott said:


> Sex,... what's that? You mean the thing that my wife doesn't want to do anymore because of all the "stresses" of life and her rapid loss of sexual desire.
> 
> I think I had this aforementioned "sex" back in the early years of my marraige. I can't remember it well,...but I think we both loved it very much.
> 
> hold on, let me go google this "sex" thing you're talking about.


Get out of my head 

Pretty similar for me. Things have improved slightly, but I still can get discouraged.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WayTooAverage (Jul 29, 2011)

Elliott said:


> Sex,... what's that? You mean the thing that my wife doesn't want to do anymore because of all the "stresses" of life and her rapid loss of sexual desire.
> 
> I think I had this aforementioned "sex" back in the early years of my marraige. I can't remember it well,...but I think we both loved it very much.
> 
> hold on, let me go google this "sex" thing you're talking about.


*Yep. That pretty much sums it up for me too. *


----------



## bobdc (Sep 15, 2011)

sort of vanilla over here, but i think we're ok with that!
4-5 times per week.
missionary, woman on top, doggy, somtimes with me standing and her an the edge of the bed.
lots and lots of oral 
we use toys maybe once a week!


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

SockPuppet said:


> The wife and I are quite vanilla. lackluster HJ, BJ. She doesnt want any return on that. Sex is always doggy or missionary. We are an exciting bunch.
> 
> However back in the day we used to do crazy stuff. Exhebitionism(sp?), public places... on her brothers bed, role playing, dressing up (I love it when she dresses up for me), hand cuffs, anal, p-spot oriented, whilst watching porn and some casual stuff as well.
> 
> Hows your sex life?


Sounds like vanilla isn't your flavor.

We like to have sex all over our apartment. Oral sex is frequent and fun and anal is infrequent. We like to add porn from time to time.

I secretly believe that our great sex life, is one of the reasons my husband married me.....and I'm okay with that! :smthumbup:

Our sex life is amazing, thank you!


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

I need to stop coming here, you all are making me jealous lol.

Let me count how many times I've had sex with my H since we got married in July....6-7 times? There are reasons of course which I'm ok with, we'll get back on schedule like before. Well...yeah before. As for positions and toys and role playing...nada. We don't do any different positions since the big day like before. I know how it's gonna be every time...doggy with me laying on my belly which he will do till his knees kill him (he has bad knees) and then me on top followed by a BJ till he's done. 

I'm not sexually experienced so it's not like I have much to compare to this and pout wondering why it's "lame" but I would like for it to be more exciting.

I'm back on the pill now so no worries. I'll just see how he is when he comes back on monday if it's changed anything. I wouldn't say my sex life is "amazing" but considering the fact that I have barely anything to compare it with, I like it. Could be better but could also be worse.


----------



## Elliott (Sep 13, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> I'm pretty sure Clinton was President. It may have been the first Bush.


I laughed so hard that I farted on myself. :lol:



bobdc said:


> sort of vanilla over here, but i think we're ok with that!
> *4-5 times per week.*
> missionary, woman on top, doggy, somtimes with me standing and her an the edge of the bed.
> lots and lots of oral
> we use toys maybe once a week!


 Stop bragging, most of use can't get 4 times in one month.



FirstYearDown said:


> Sounds like vanilla isn't your flavor.
> 
> We like to have sex all over our apartment. Oral sex is frequent and fun and anal is infrequent. We like to add porn from time to time.
> 
> ...


I think that's true for all guys. When my wife and I were dating 8 years ago, sex was frequent, we would actually try (I mean seriously try) not to have sex because we were having so much of it that the swelling/soreness never got a chance to heal. 

We would go a day not talking to each other or going to see each other. Then she'd show up at my door with that big smile on her face. Then we'd end up on the floor naked getting carpet burns.  Those were the good ole' days. 

Now I'll be lucky if I get 4 times in a month. 8 years ago it was 4 x a day x 4 weeks a month. Now the formula is 0.0000000000000000000000001 x a month x 4 weeks a month.

Honestly I can speak truthfully for myself. If I knew then what I knew now. I wouldn't have married my wife. The sex and the way she spoiled me were literally 60% of the reason why I accepted her proposal. I was getting plenty of booty as a single guy, I though "Damn so this is why the virgins are so crazy about getting married. Oh yeah, it's gonna be a 24/7 sexfest...I love this marraige thing." How Stupid was I to think those thoughts.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Elliott said:


> Honestly I can speak truthfully for myself. If I knew then what I knew now. I wouldn't have married my wife. The sex and the way she spoiled me were literally 60% of the reason why I accepted her proposal. I was getting plenty of booty as a single guy, I though "Damn so this is why the virgins are so crazy about getting married. Oh yeah, it's gonna be a 24/7 sexfest...I love this marraige thing." How Stupid was I to think those thoughts.


What do YOU think happened over the years? Kids, too busy, resentment issues? What has changed? 

Also confused about the virgin comment there, as it sounds you was WELL FED before marriage.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

we are strange..it can be hot and heavy for a month, im talkin everyday sex, oral, anal...

then the next month nothing...like oral for husband less than once a week, and nothing else.

we dont even notice until the next pick-up and its like..hey, when was the last time we blah-blah...?

we just shrug, and pick it back up.


----------



## Elliott (Sep 13, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> What do YOU think happened over the years? Kids, too busy, resentment issues? What has changed?
> 
> Also confused about the virgin comment there, as it sounds you was WELL FED before marriage.


Yes we have two kids. *You're never to busy to make time to satisfy your spouse* (honestly read my other posts to get a better understanding of my situation and why I should be the one "to busy" for sex). Resentment, I don't know (again you'd have to read my other posts to see what she's put me through). What's changed, The wife says she's "tired" all the time. 

The virgin comment is the truth. We all know some virgins that are so eager to get married so they can have sex endlessly. I was well fed before marriage and like those virgins I though marraige ment 24/7 sex (if you read my other posts, you'll see that I wasn't one of those "I must get married and have a family to justify my existence" type of guys). 

It's sad that in this day and age single men/women have more sex than us married men/women. Like the Opening Post asked about your sex life,...this is my sex life for the past Five years (some have i worse than me). 1-3 times a month is the norm for me. If I get some for the 4th time in a month, I consider myself lucky. But then the next month, I end up getting none. That's the trade off.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Elliott said:


> Yes we have two kids. *You're never to busy to make time to satisfy your spouse* (honestly read my other posts to get a better understanding of my situation and why I should be the one "to busy" for sex). Resentment, I don't know (again you'd have to read my other posts to see what she's put me through). What's changed, The wife says she's "tired" all the time.
> 
> The virgin comment is the truth. We all know some virgins that are so eager to get married so they can have sex endlessly. I was well fed before marriage and like those virgins I though marraige ment 24/7 sex (if you read my other posts, you'll see that I wasn't one of those "I must get married and have a family to justify my existence" type of guys).
> 
> It's sad that in this day and age single men/women have more sex than us married men/women. Like the Opening Post asked about your sex life,...this is my sex life for the past Five years (some have i worse than me). 1-3 times a month is the norm for me. If I get some for the 4th time in a month, I consider myself lucky. But then the next month, I end up getting none. That's the trade off.


Well, after reading through some of your other posts, it sounds like you were a very admirable son taking care of your mom and siblings after your parents divorced. Sounds like you're still taking care of things. Go take this self-assessment and see what your score is (also cruise around that site for a bit if it resonates with you): No More Mr. Nice Guy! - Take the No More Mr. Nice Guy! Self-Assessment

There's also a bunch of threads here for you to look through: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/18181-man-up-nice-guy-reference.html

Nextly, if your wife is tired like that all the time and sleeping like 12 hours a day, then get her to the doctor. Have her checked for possible depression and/or thyroid problems.

God Bless.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Elliott said:


> It's sad that in this day and age single men/women have more sex than us married men/women. Like the Opening Post asked about your sex life,...this is my sex life for the past Five years (some have i worse than me). 1-3 times a month is the norm for me. If I get some for the 4th time in a month, I consider myself lucky. But then the next month, I end up getting none. That's the trade off.


Anyone can get laid every night of the week with strangers if they wanted. Without meaning to sound cheesy but whether married or in a LTR, growing together and learning about ourselves within that relationship, sharing a life, recognizing the continual allure of the person that's been by our side for years and attracting them in return on a variety of levels ....THAT is something imo. 

If you can fall in love in the first place, if you desire each other at the beginning, then chances are you can also bring that back again but hopefully with a more matured understanding of yourself and each other and what it really is that you value.


----------



## Elliott (Sep 13, 2011)

Enchantment said:


> Well, after reading through some of your other posts, it sounds like you were a very admirable son taking care of your mom and siblings after your parents divorced. Sounds like you're still taking care of things. Go take this self-assessment and see what your score is (also cruise around that site for a bit if it resonates with you): No More Mr. Nice Guy! - Take the No More Mr. Nice Guy! Self-Assessment
> 
> There's also a bunch of threads here for you to look through: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/18181-man-up-nice-guy-reference.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link I am reading them now. I took the test and I will let everyone know I scored a 34. Time to go to No more Nice Guys School.


----------



## gma39 (Sep 21, 2011)

ha! so I am not the only one. Yep.. what exactly IS S E X? I think we have sex.. MAAYYYBEEEE...2-4X A YEAR.


----------

